# AMD Overhauls Open-Source Linux Driver



## overmind (Jun 26, 2013)

http://linux.slashdot.org/story/13/06/26/1746224/amd-overhauls-open-source-linux-driver

I wait for the moment when ATI video cards will work better than NVIDIA's under FreeBSD, not that I like ATI more, just I don't like much NVIDIA's drivers without source code.


----------



## ManaHime (Jun 26, 2013)

Better drivers _are_ always welcome.

I hope to see that (better _ATI_ drivers) coming to FreeBSD someday


----------



## zspider (Jun 26, 2013)

It would certainly be nice, especially if you could buy an ATI GPU without any Optimus-esque stuff.


----------



## jozze (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow, this is great news for the Open Source community!


----------

